# Genius Mousepen tablet not working

## jsepia

I'm trying to configure a Genius Mousepen 8x6 tablet, recognized as a "UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U". I installed the driver, added an udev rule, restarted udev and fortunately /dev/tablet-event exists. If I do:

```
cat /dev/tablet-event
```

I get output everytime I move the stylus on the tablet, so I think I can safely assume that the driver is working fine.

However I can't use the tablet to move the mouse pointer in X, and clicks don't work either. I dug a little and I found this on /var/log/Xorg.0.log :

```
(**) WizardPen Tablet is in absolute mode

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) WizardPen Tablet: always reports core events

(II) evaluating device (WizardPen Tablet)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "WizardPen Tablet" (type: WizardPen Tablet)

(II) WizardPen Tablet Increment: 1

(EE) WizardPen Tablet: unknown event type/code 2/0

(EE) WizardPen Tablet: unknown event type/code 2/1

(EE) WizardPen Tablet: unknown event type/code 2/8

(EE) WizardPen Tablet: unknown event type/code 2/9
```

```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U

(II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 1.1.0

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6"

(**) Option "SHMConfig" "true"

(**) Option "MaxTapMove" "2000"

(**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

(**) Option "VertTwoFingerScroll" "true"

(**) Option "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "true"

(**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

(**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

(**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

(**) Option "CircularScrolling" "true"

(--) UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U: no supported touchpad found

(**) UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U: always reports core events

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U" (type: TOUCHPAD)

(--) UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U: no supported touchpad found
```

And then later again:

```
(--) UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U: no supported touchpad found
```

I'm not sure what to do now, I would appreciate some help on this. My Xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.com/m5fd55b07

Thanks!

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *jsepia wrote:*   

> I'm trying to configure a Genius Mousepen 8x6 tablet, recognized as a "UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U". I installed the driver, added an udev rule, restarted udev and fortunately /dev/tablet-event exists. If I do:
> 
> ```
> cat /dev/tablet-event
> ```
> ...

 

don't know if it is still relevant but get the wizardpen ebuild from gentoo bugzilla

----------

## jsepia

 *DaggyStyle wrote:*   

>  *jsepia wrote:*   I'm trying to configure a Genius Mousepen 8x6 tablet, recognized as a "UC-LOGIC Tablet WP8060U". I installed the driver, added an udev rule, restarted udev and fortunately /dev/tablet-event exists. If I do:
> 
> ```
> cat /dev/tablet-event
> ```
> ...

 

Thank you very much for the tip! I'll try it as soon as I can. By the way, how did you find my thread?

----------

## DaggyStyle

I have the same tablet, kde didn't noticed it, I've remembered I've got wizardpen before when I was preparing to install Gentoo on the desktop, but I didn't remembered how it was called, so I've searched for it and your post poped up.

btw, still don't have kde up and running but in kdm, the moues works.

----------

## gamboz

Hi, I have the same tablet and was able to configure it with the wizardpen driver (https://launchpad.net/wizardpen).

However I cannot see events from the button 2.

Were yon able to make it work? Any tip?

----------

